# My Rubik's cube makes funny noises?



## Sauce (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a 3x3x3 Rubik's brand cube, that I bought at a rather good quality toy store, whenever I put some pressure on opposite end center cubes, the cube position slightly shifts and makes a clicking noise, this also applies for the edge cubes, which I can slightly wiggle and the position shifts. The edge cubes are also lightly loose, but only when you wiggle it in between turns, my cube has not been lubricated.

Is it just how the cube was made or something else?


Can you help?


Thanks!


Sauce


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 29, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Hey guys, I have a 3x3x3 Rubik's brand cube, that I bought at a rather good quality toy store, whenever I put some pressure on opposite end center cubes, the cube position slightly shifts and makes a clicking noise, this also applies for the edge cubes, which I can slightly wiggle and the position shifts. The edge cubes are also lightly loose, but only when you wiggle it in between turns, my cube has not been lubricated.
> 
> Is it just how the cube was made or something else?
> 
> ...



Get a YJ gaunlong


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Get a YJ gaunlong



That's... very relevant.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Hey guys, I have a 3x3x3 Rubik's brand cube, that I bought at a rather good quality toy store, whenever I put some pressure on opposite end center cubes, the cube position slightly shifts and makes a clicking noise, this also applies for the edge cubes, which I can slightly wiggle and the position shifts. The edge cubes are also lightly loose, but only when you wiggle it in between turns, my cube has not been lubricated.
> 
> Is it just how the cube was made or something else?
> 
> ...



The cube is pretty worked in in this case. When pressing down on the centers, you're shifting them slightly meaning you're also shifting some other pieces as well. Because Rubik's brands are extremely blocky, this means that whatever internal movement is happening when you press on the centers, pieces are being caught making a clicky sound as they pass over each other.

EDIT - same thing when you're turning. blocky pieces are just passing other block pieces.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 29, 2014)

*Question*



waffle=ijm said:


> The cube is pretty worked in in this case. When pressing down on the centers, you're shifting them slightly meaning you're also shifting some other pieces as well. Because Rubik's brands are extremely blocky, this means that whatever internal movement is happening when you press on the centers, pieces are being caught making a clicky sound as they pass over each other.
> 
> EDIT - same thing when you're turning. blocky pieces are just passing other block pieces.




Ok, thanks for telling me, I am soon going to get something like a Dayan Zhanchi, but what do you mean by pretty worked?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 29, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Get a YJ gaunlong



Speaking of the YJ Guanlong, why do pigs roll in mud?


----------



## rebucato314 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Ok, thanks for telling me, I am soon going to get something like a Dayan Zhanchi, but what do you mean by pretty worked?


That means it has been solved/turned a lot of times. Usually when a cube is worked, it is better than when you just got it.


----------

